# License Plate Frame Question



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in Cali with no front plate, I'm totally against it. As for your problem try 3M Double Sided tape?


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Fight the man, run only the back plate.

Why not take the holder off the car, drill holes in the bottom. Then attached some nuts to the backside with some epoxy, install the holder back on the car.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Ohio "requires" two plates but I know people who don't install them on new cars and have not been pulled over for it, yet.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> Ohio "requires" two plates but I know people who don't install them on new cars and have not been pulled over for it, yet.


Ohio requires 2 now. I heard on the news this morning, to save money Ohio will only manufacture 1 plate soon. So what to do with the old front plate? Doesn't matter to me, mine is a little bent up from wrecking my 2011. Just remove it then there is a empty bracket or if you remove that 2 holes.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Drill two holes on the bottom and mount it. Theres no law against doing so.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

If you park in a city-owned lot at LAX without a front plate, you'll have a ticket on your car when you get back.

What I want to know is, who is the moron that approved putting the CA DMV website address on the plates? That is really the best thing the state has to advertise?

Makes me want to change my plate to LMGTFY...


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I went with a black plastic frame...doesn't fit perfect, but close enough.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This is probably an urban myth but I heard Wisconsin was once considering getting rid of the front plate, however a cop was driving by a parking lot and happened to spot an armed and dangerous person/car they were looking for by noticing the front plate number. 

There is no reason for the front plate and its a waste of tax payer money.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Patman said:


> I heard on the news this morning, to save money Ohio will only manufacture 1 plate soon.


That would be cool but then I'd have a few holes in the front fascia to fill.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Why bother with a frame at all just bolt the plate on by the top bolts only like about 12 million aussie cars do?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> If you park in a city-owned lot at LAX without a front plate, you'll have a ticket on your car when you get back.
> 
> What I want to know is, who is the moron that approved putting the CA DMV website address on the plates? That is really the best thing the state has to advertise?
> 
> Makes me want to change my plate to LMGTFY...


Really I was parked at LAX twice this last week in their lot with not ticket. Must be lucky.


----------

